# Roland SV-12 Stika Desktop Cutter for Heat Pressing



## gangstasevi (Oct 1, 2007)

i want to buy the* Roland SV-12 Stika Desktop Cutter* for cutting heat transfers. i will be using it mostly for 8 1/2" by 11" paper.
its affordable and a lot smaller and cheaper than *Roland GX-24*.

What do you guys think? Will it work?

Any feedback on the cutter itself will be much appreciated.

thx


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

From what I have read it looks pretty good. I just bought the GX24 as I wanted to go larger. Hopefully someone who already has one of the Stika's will let you know how well it works.


Carl


----------



## gangstasevi (Oct 1, 2007)

thx any reply is helpful


also...just wanted to add...i won't be making anything vinyl...only cutting transfer paper for heat transferring onto shirts and other things


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have heard great things about the Stitka's. My only advice is go with a larger unit if you can because later you will want it. I always buy 1 step above what I need (if I can) thiss allows me to exoand a little. ....JB


----------



## gangstasevi (Oct 1, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I have heard great things about the Stitka's. My only advice is go with a larger unit if you can because later you will want it. I always buy 1 step above what I need (if I can) thiss allows me to exoand a little. ....JB


I'm only going to use regular sized transfer paper...why should i get a bigger cutter?


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

gangstasevi said:


> I'm only going to use regular sized transfer paper...why should i get a bigger cutter?


i also looked into this cutter but the only problem is, it doesnt have tht optic eye option which gx24 has... n without tht contour cutting will not be as easy n as professional


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I always suggest going bigger because you may need it later on. You can do small with a big cutter , but not the othe r way around. ..... JB


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I have the Stika-15. There are some issues that I realised after buying it. 
1. You are limited to the size of vinyl you can cut, where as the GX-24 (if I am not mistaken) can take any size vinyl. What I mean by this is the GX-24 can take small scrap sizes and such, where as with my Stika, I have two sizes to choose betweent, so if something is small, I'll probably waste the extra vinyl. 
2. It doesn't have a holder for a roll, so all you sheets have to be cut or it will screw up the cut.
3. It's noiser, but not any worse than my 4 year-old son.
4. I think it is a little slower, but not a big deal.
5. It can contour cut, but it is not as easy and as nice as the GX-24.

Besides that, I have gotten good detailed cuts from it. If you don't care about contour cutting, I would even think about going with a bigger unit that costs the same. I forget what the dimensions are, but remember that the 12 doesn't cut all the way to the edges.


----------



## gangstasevi (Oct 1, 2007)

thx for all the help guys


----------



## overtext (Sep 27, 2008)

oooh, that's a good point....being able to cut little scraps in the long run can save you some dough!


----------



## fatkidlovescake (Oct 25, 2009)

freestylezz said:


> i also looked into this cutter but the only problem is, it doesnt have tht optic eye option which gx24 has... n without tht contour cutting will not be as easy n as professional


really? it doesn't have an optic eye? i've been planning to buy this too to go with a heat press. I'm choosing between a stika 12 or a craft robo..which do you guys think is better and why?


----------



## fatkidlovescake (Oct 25, 2009)

freestylezz said:


> i also looked into this cutter but the only problem is, it doesnt have tht optic eye option which gx24 has... n without tht contour cutting will not be as easy n as professional


exactly the reason why I bought a craft robo by graphtec...gonna play with it tomorrow & i'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I like to know the outcome of this topic. Please do not respond if you have no qualified answers.

Question is how does other cutters besides the Roland 24 work with heat transfers? Is it possible.

Please answer if you have experience with heat transfer paper for both light and dark using a cutter and this does not include vinyl - h.e.a.t transfer

I hate to spend so much money for a cutter which I only need for heat transfer paper for tshirts.


----------

